
Show HN: Cakcuk, a Command Bot Interface for building CLI on Workspace - isdzulqor
https://cakcuk.io
======
isdzulqor
Hi HN!

I'm the creator of Cakcuk. I built Cakcuk for simplifying integration with
HTTP/S endpoints with CLI-based experience on Slack at first. But, preparing
as well to support the other workspaces.

Any feedbacks are welcomed!

